# planex sand



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

I know we had this topic before

What sandpaper are you boys using for the planex sander and brands


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> I know we had this topic before
> 
> What sandpaper are you boys using for the planex sander and brands


I have what they sent me but I am working on somthing:thumbsup:


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

granat 180-220 is the best IMO.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I use the PC not the Planex, but I have found that Joest paper is amongst the best.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

220 by festool are the best and the cheapest here


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

gazman said:


> I use the PC not the Planex, but I have found that Joest paper is amongst the best.


heard that before

So for PC is JOest... I also have a pc


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

BOBTHEFIXER said:


> granat 180-220 is the best IMO.


Does that do a nice job finish sanding Machine Mud?


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

gazman said:


> I use the PC not the Planex, but I have found that Joest paper is amongst the best.


Gaz are you finish sanding with the PC? I'm looking at getting a Planex just because I'm not getting a good result finishing with my PC. Maybe I'm just not using the right paper?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

D A Drywall said:


> Gaz are you finish sanding with the PC? I'm looking at getting a Planex just because I'm not getting a good result finishing with my PC. Maybe I'm just not using the right paper?


when I went to a power sander I changed my mud on my 2nd and 3rd coat...not to hard because it just shines the mud and not to soft because it makes marks but just right mud ...I like rapid coat


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

D A Drywall said:


> Gaz are you finish sanding with the PC? I'm looking at getting a Planex just because I'm not getting a good result finishing with my PC. Maybe I'm just not using the right paper?



Absolutely DA. Been finish sanding with the PC for many years, and it is all smooth here no texture what so ever. Joest 220, run the speed at 4 1/2 and work at a walking pace.
Here is a video from a few years ago.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gf20qumozuA


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

D A Drywall said:


> Gaz are you finish sanding with the PC? I'm looking at getting a Planex just because I'm not getting a good result finishing with my PC. Maybe I'm just not using the right paper?


Its not the paper , its the sh!t mud we Canadians get


----------



## brian.brennan1 (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi taper I'm from bc was wondering what your choice of mud is?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dkw (Nov 23, 2014)

I started out using 180 festool paper. Now using 240 festool. Works good. I use synco finish mud.


----------

